# Who's Down With The GSoP??!!!!



## Fu_Bag (Aug 11, 2006)

That's right. The Great Spirit of Peace. 

Not sure if everyone has seen this, so I thought I'd provide a link to the Memoirs of Morihei Ueshiba and see if anyone was interested in discussing the contents. 

Here's the link :www.cityaikido.com/OSenseiMemoirs.pdf


Happy reading. 


Fu Bag


----------



## pstarr (Aug 12, 2006)

Excellent!  Thanks!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Even though I don't study an Ueshiba style of aikido I've always loved reading things about and from O'Sensei.  He was truly one of the greats.  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 12, 2006)

Cool, i do have to say some of the translation seemed a little off though.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 12, 2006)

Sharing information is a good thing. I'm happy to do it.  We're all here to grow, right? You know, even if the translations are a little off, my personal translation was something along the lines of "Well then, aren't I just the gigantic piece of crap?". 

One thing's for sure, it makes for some great plateau bustiing material.


----------

